# Simple DIY Animatronic and Prop Foam Bodies



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

This video will take you through the basics to putting together your first foam body form project.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^That's halstaff, one of the mods here. He is crackerjack at animated props.


----------



## Lyric8881 (May 27, 2018)

Awesome video


----------



## Liltrouble728 (Jul 11, 2018)

This is awesome I got an animated grim reaper a few years ago and wanted to add structure its cool but its just cloth. I migh5 try this this year


----------

